# the hourly countdown begins



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

all the trail camera pics, scouting, and for some the money spent on corn piles all comes down to tomorrow morning for some they have patterned a monster and will be jumping outta their stands will joy as an arrow passes through the lungs and for others the disappointment of a miss or a change in deer movement. anyway that it goes just the idea that we can finally all get back out and enjoy the moment is all we need. this wait til morning could be worst than christmas eve when you were 5 waiting on santa or its just me


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well spoken cant wait to get into the woods after being coped up for the last few months.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

was driving down my lane after work this morning and seen a nice buck standing beside the woods.hope he is still there tomorrow.if not,it will be a good day in the woods anyway.goodluck everybody.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

WOOHOOOO! Can't wait. I hear in NE Ohio, we are supposed to get rain tomorrow.... bring it on! In my opinion- its like hunting with a free pass... quieter to stand and leaving- no scent left... bring it on!


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

should be able to get an ok sized doe in the morning as they DEMOLISH a corn pile and from a different woods in the evening id say i at least have a reasonable chance of tagging another. yup i say the wait is worse than christmas eve!!!


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

No trophies in my small high pressured property but looking forward to taking my stepson into a stand beside me and getting a chance at his first deer or my 3rd. This will be my first opening day hunt and I'm really excited. Good luck to all and wear your harnesses.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm going to have to hunt out of an alternative stand if the wind shifts to NW as they are forecasting. Its not as promising as other stands but is is close to a bedding area. Hope to get a crack at a doe as I have seen them in this location this summer. Just affraid with the full moon last night they will be feeding after dark and bedding by daybreak. Hope I'm wrong.Yep the hours and work scouting, etc. boil down to tommorow a.m. Good luck and be safe guys!:!


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

ITS HERE!!!  D double E double R-U-N DEER RUN!!! D double E double R-U-N DEEEER RUUUUN all i need is a bow and an arrow a knife and a stand and some full body camo D double E double R-U-N DEER RUUUUUUUUN!!!

hope everone has a safe hunt and good luck fillin those tags! now if youll excuse me i have a date with a nice fat doe


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am done with my buck hunts at least with a 11 Pt buck that I am taking to check in as soon as I am done here. Shot him last night in Hancock County. nice mass and 15.5 spread, weighted 206. Nearly as proud as a new father this morning.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

nice buck weekender. you get the doe as well?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

No my son got the doe same field but other side at nearly the same moment. It was a ******* reunion in the middle of the bean field, hugs all around. It weighed 96 pounds dressed. I bought a scale at Gander mountain, a Moultre scale for 29.95.


----------

